# dumprep ausschalten



## Matthias_Nordwig (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo allerseits.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man dumprep deaktiviert? Ist doch bestimmt nur irgend ein Flag in der Registry oder? Dat Ding nervt und klaut mir jedesmal Rechenzeit, wenn irgendetwas abstürzt.

Ich möchte dazu jedoch nicht irgend eine Software á la Antispy oder dergleichen installieren müssen.

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

MfG

Matthias Nordwig


----------



## gorim (2. Oktober 2005)

Bei XP sollte das das über Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften - Erweitert - Starten und Wiederherstellen - Einstellungen - Debuginformationen speichern gehen. Evtl. auch die Fehlerberichterstattung deaktivieren. Dfür gibts unter Erweitert auch einen Button.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Matthias_Nordwig (2. Oktober 2005)

War ja einfach.
Supi!
Danke!


----------



## Raabun (3. Dezember 2007)

Schön, das es eine Lösung für XP gibt.

Ich suche eine Lösung für 2000 mit .NET 2

Vielen Dank


----------

